# squint maxxing to get hunter eyes:



## Deleted member 11295 (Dec 15, 2020)

am I doing it well?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 15, 2020)

Temporary and will give you wrinkles. Don't do it.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Dec 15, 2020)

MEGAvirgin said:


> am I doing it well?


bro don't do it
its obvious ur squinting


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Dec 15, 2020)

Just bring your lower eyelid up. Don’t frown.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Dec 15, 2020)

*MEGAvirgin*


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 15, 2020)

no. you need to raise your lower eyelids more


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 15, 2020)

If you can't get this. It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 15, 2020)

don't ever do that face when talking to someone
just helping you


----------



## Yusu (Dec 15, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> View attachment 871194
> 
> If you can't get this. It's over.


holy who is this


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yusu said:


> holy who is this


Unironically me. But squinting to jupiter


----------



## Autismmaxxed (Dec 15, 2020)

Over for wrinklecels


----------



## Yusu (Dec 15, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Unironically me. But squinting to jupiter


i fell in love nohomo tell me your secret


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 15, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Unironically me. But squinting to jupiter


how tf you are incel, are you midget or smth like that?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yusu said:


> i fell in love nohomo tell me your secret


Learn to squint? 
I mean, I have decent eye area to begin with, so that's that. But it's obviously fake, as in I couldn't really pull it off irl, maybe in pics only...


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> how tf you are incel, are you midget or smth like that?


179cm tbh
No height for your face in tinder anyway, so.


----------



## Yusu (Dec 15, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Learn to squint?
> I mean, I have decent eye area to begin with, so that's that. But it's obviously fake, as in I couldn't really pull it off irl, maybe in pics only...


its very nice how hard are you squinting?

that are mine with medium squint





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yusu said:


> its very nice how hard are you squinting?
> 
> that are mine with medium squint
> 
> View attachment 871543



Imo it's about lower eyelid squint mostly. I squintmaxx, as I said, to jupiter. Oh, also angles.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just open your eyes


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 15, 2020)

stop doing it man


----------



## GeneticFailure (Dec 15, 2020)

Of all copes I’ve seen on this forum. This one takes the cake


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jun 23, 2021)




----------

